# ?
!

    ,    .
     .    ,

 ,      ,   

,   ?
.        .

 ,    , .   .

----------

,   ,   (   .,      ).

----------


## .

** ,  -  .   .      )).    -  
      ,

----------

,  ,    ... :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ?


  .....         .          .

----------

,  
 ""    

     .

----------


## .

,           . 
    ,      ,      :Wink:

----------

,       ,    ,        ,      ,  ,   ,   26 , 8     ,          ,    ,      , ,          ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,

----------

> 


 -  ,       ?

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ,     .       ....

----------

> ?


      ,        ,       ,

----------


## saigak

> ,       ,


     ?    ?  ?

----------


## OlgaLeonidovna

,   .     .,   ?

----------


## gnews

> ,   .     .,   ?


     ?

----------


## OlgaLeonidovna

.

----------

, ?
   ?

----------


## OlgaLeonidovna

> , ?
>    ?


 ,     :
	 ;
	, ,  ,     ,   ;
	      ;
	 ,        ,     ;
	        ,      ;
	 ;
	       ;
	   ;
	 ,  .

   .
  ,   .      .

----------

,           ,

----------


## OlgaLeonidovna

.
  :      ,   . ,  .         .

----------


## gnews

> 


      .

----------


## OlgaLeonidovna

> .


   ?

  - 

( .     07.08.1998 N 904)

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     :


  ,   ,  ?




> :      ,   . ,  .         .


 ,   15-20        (  ,   )     .  ,  -,   .     ,    .

----------

